# Epix has plans - concerts and series



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since Epix is currently available only on Dish and a few cable systems, I'm posting this here.

First, they apparently are going to air concerts. According to a news release:


> EPIX, the multiplatform premium entertainment service, is proud to announce that The Black Eyed Peas' highly anticipated sold out concert tour, "The E.N.D. World Tour 2010" will make its world television premiere on May 15 at 10 pm EDT on EPIX. The concert will play in SD and HD on the EPIX television channel, video on demand service, online at www.EpixHD.com and EPIX Event Theatre, a special online interactive community experience where over 1000 fans can share, comment and react to the concert together.


 And according to another news release:


> Oscar-winning producer/writer/director Oliver Stone and Bruce Wagner have entered into a development deal with EPIX it was announced today. Their first project will be a one hour scripted dramatic series, "Still Holding," based on the iconoclastic Wagner's critically acclaimed novel of the same name. The series will explore the colliding worlds of three disparate people in Los Angeles, and the violent consequences of love and betrayal, of holding on and letting go. Stone and Wagner will serve as executive producers.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The other DBS website claims, Epix is adding another Epix HD channel 
later this month to Dish



Hmmm... just a "west" feed or an actual different channel? Aside from local networks I really don't understand the point of separate feeds any more, with the advent of DVRs...

While there is an EPIX west coast feed, the EPIX2 channel does indeed have different programming. In reality, 3 feeds currently exist.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

space86 said:


> Hmmm... just a "west" feed or an actual different channel? Aside from local networks I really don't understand the point of separate feeds any more, with the advent of DVRs...


+1


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmm... I would find a 2nd channel of different content much more compelling than just a 3-hr delayed West coast feed at this point... so here's hoping it will be new and not just EPIXWest.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The numbering certainly lends itself to a second Epix there. As long as Epix1 and Epix2 are included in "HD & Platinum" for $10 I don't mind seeing it added. At best it is more content and at worse it is another channel to skip over at no additional cost.

I hope DISH adds more HD soon (real soon not normal "soon"). Then they can claim 300 channels.


----------



## backhoes (Jun 16, 2009)

OK. So EPIX has plans, eh? So glad the folks there are pro-active,
but in my view their plans are bass-ackwards.

Before they turn on a second channel, it would be nice if they actually
paid for and provided Closed Captioning for the first channel. And, it
would also be nice if they actually paid for and provided a schedule
that matches what is broadcast.

Here are two experinces with EPIX1:

Watching "Iron Man" I was able to hear about half the dialog.
After two(2) hours though, I decided maybe that was a good thing
because the movie is just an old Western Oater with heavy metal chaps.

Of the several timers I set for EPIX1, only the Eddie Izzard shows
were correctly recorded. The worst mis-match was "Iron Man",
which turned out to be "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" (I think).
It was so bad, I didn't watch it.

EPIX1 looks like it's being run by Bernie Madoff's cousins.
I hope Showtime, HBO, Starz, etc., will have access to the
movies EPIX1 has access to.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> The other DBS website claims, Epix is adding another Epix HD channel
> later this month to Dish
> 
> Hmmm... just a "west" feed or an actual different channel? Aside from local networks I really don't understand the point of separate feeds any more, with the advent of DVRs...
> ...


EPIX is great but I don't need a west coast channel. Another EPIX Channel with different content would be great.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had similar problems,_ backhoes_.

If you look the opening screens carefully, they tell you up front that you won't get closed captions, which to me are pretty important.

Also, they run the audio so low that I wonder if it's because I don't have a 5.1 audio system or because they just have the volume down real low?

As you, I tried to record Iron Man and instead got Indiana Jones. I'm thinking that was a temporary faux pax, since the schedule has been consistently right since.

Another annoyance is their on-line schedule. It doesn't show what is premiering... only days, hours and minutes to go before they show something, and even then you're not sure if it's a premier or not.

Just growing pains, I hope.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been enjoying Epix, Do have TWO issue with them.
1 is the logo thing. Everybody keeps some form logo in the bottom Right corner, Epix logo is driving me nutz. Not because its there, its because it disappears, and then every so often it pops up does it thing and disappears again. I would rather it disappeared completely are be see through, and always there, like everbody else's and not be a distraction.

Iron Man has been the only movie I have recorded from Epix so far, and glad I recorded it, as the other problem with Epix is the Volume level. Have to crank up the Volume about 10 higher than any other channel, if you swap or change the channel while watching something on Epix prepare to have your ears blown off, if you forget to turn down the volume 1st. I sure hope they fix that ASAP, and like others say, hopefully just growing pains.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I too have noticed the volume issue with Epix (randomly). Other than that though it's been great -- glad Dish added it to their lineup. :up:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have been enjoying Epix, Do have TWO issue with them.
> 1 is the logo thing. Everybody keeps some form logo in the bottom Right corner, Epix logo is driving me nutz. Not because its there, its because it disappears, and then every so often it pops up does it thing and disappears again. I would rather it disappeared completely are be see through, and always there, like everbody else's and not be a distraction.
> 
> Iron Man has been the only movie I have recorded from Epix so far, and glad I recorded it, as the other problem with Epix is the Volume level. Have to crank up the Volume about 10 higher than any other channel, if you swap or change the channel while watching something on Epix prepare to have your ears blown off, if you forget to turn down the volume 1st. I sure hope they fix that ASAP, and like others say, hopefully just growing pains.


I'm enjoying the heck out of Epix and I've already mentioned the same problems everyone else seems to be having with it. Today I sent them an email asking about the audio level. If I get a concise answer from them, I'll report it here and them ask them about the closed captions and other issues.

So far I've recorded a bunch of movies and they all exhibit the same problems: No CC, low volume and listing errors.

Here's what I've recorded so far:

_Cloverfield_
_Indiana Jones & The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_
_Indiana Jone & the Last Crusade_
_Iron Man_
_The Cove_
_Battle for Terra_
_Drillbit Taylor_
_Radio Days_
_Spill_
_The Spiderwick Chronicles_
_Supernova_
_Judgment Day_


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have been enjoying Epix, Do have TWO issue with them.
> 1 is the logo thing. Everybody keeps some form logo in the bottom Right corner, Epix logo is driving me nutz. Not because its there, its because it disappears, and then every so often it pops up does it thing and disappears again. I would rather it disappeared completely are be see through, and always there, like everbody else's and not be a distraction.
> 
> Iron Man has been the only movie I have recorded from Epix so far, and glad I recorded it, as the other problem with Epix is the Volume level. Have to crank up the Volume about 10 higher than any other channel, if you swap or change the channel while watching something on Epix prepare to have your ears blown off, if you forget to turn down the volume 1st. I sure hope they fix that ASAP, and like others say, hopefully just growing pains.


I think the sound problem is with Dish. Some channels are loud & other are softer. I'm talking Nationals & premiums. But EPIX is worse!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, well ... I got an answer from Epix ... and on the same day!

I said in my email:

[quote='Henry"] 
Message: I have recorded and watched a number of programs and all of them have a common problem: the volume is extremely low. Is there something I need to do? I am a Dish subscriber.
>
>Thank you;
>
>Henry
[/quote]

And they responded:



"Epix" said:


> Hi!
> We want to apologize for any issues you've been having with EPIX!
> We located and resolved the problem, and you should be good to go now!
> Thanks, and enjoy EPIX!
> ...


I can't get to my TV right now ... can someone please check this out?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Henry said:


> Well, well ... I got an answer from Epix ... and on the same day!
> 
> I said in my email:
> 
> ...


Volume seems comparable to the other channels right now.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Volume seems comparable to the other channels right now.


One down, two to go ...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I think the sound problem is with Dish. Some channels are loud & other are softer. I'm talking Nationals & premiums. But EPIX is worse!


No this is an EPIX problem. I have been with Dish since '97, now how volume works on all the channels, and how they vary. 
EPIX on the other hand is WAY out of WHACK compared to everybody else.
I see a post that EPIX has responded, saying they have a fix of some sort.
Watching the preview for Duchess and GI Joe, its much better right now than it has been in the past. Well judge later though, during a movie, to see if its really fixed or not. Right now I can listen with my volume set to 14(this work for most channels, plus or minus 1 or 2, during most other times I would have to crank it up to 22-26 to hear the Movie on EPIX.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My wife was watching recorded stuff last night so I couldn't go to Epix but for about 20 or 30 seconds. At any rate, I didn't notice much improvement in the audio level. It may be the movie that was on or just me. I'll try it again today.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got an unexpected email from Dish wanting to assist with the Epix volume issue ... I guess they're sharing technical problems info. 

I responded to Dish and forwarded Epix's response of yesterday. 

I'll let you know what they say when they get back to me.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Rumor Alert from the other DBS website

Looks like to celebrate Team Summit DISH Network will be launching some new national HD this Wednesday.

So the rumor is that the channels launching this week are as follows:

DIY HD
Univision HD
Telefuture West HD
and EPIX2 HD.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Let's hope that EPIX2 is not EPIX-W.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Henry said:


> Just got an unexpected email from Dish wanting to assist with the Epix volume issue ... I guess they're sharing technical problems info.
> 
> I responded to Dish and forwarded Epix's response of yesterday.
> 
> I'll let you know what they say when they get back to me.


Ok, Dish has responded and given me the option of working directly with my contact or going on line and using the chat feature. I have opted to stay with my contact, so my resolution might take longer.

However, I wouldn't want to delay your resolution to the problem, so I want to share the on line chat instructions with you so you can go there if you want:

_If you access the link below this will take you directly to where you can chat with a technical agent 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. Once you're on this page scroll down to "live chat" and select "current customer technical support". Depending on you account, there are a couple of steps that can be performed to see if the issue can be resolved on the DVR receiver, specially if this is happening on all of your recorded events._

_http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerservice/contactus/live_chat/default.aspx_

Good luck.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bnborg said:


> Let's hope that EPIX2 is not EPIX-W.


I agree, but they do have to keep all the non dvr people happy too, so....
Looks like a EPIX-W, as I can't find anything about EPIX2 being a different movie channel. I would like to see Dish partner up with them Like FIOS and Mediecom, so our Dish login's worked on the site and we could watch movies on our laptops, or desktops.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I agree, but they do have to keep all the non dvr people happy too, so....
> Looks like a EPIX-W, as I can't find anything about EPIX2 being a different movie channel. I would like to see Dish partner up with them Like FIOS and Mediecom, so our Dish login's worked on the site and we could watch movies on our laptops, or desktops.


Someone posted that currently EPIX has EPIX1, EPIX2 with both east and west feeds... though the EPIX2 has not been verified to actually have any feed by anyone.

No one knows what Dish is potentially going to pick up... but I hope they would pick up a unique EPIX2 feed before adding the West coast feeds.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Someone posted that currently EPIX has EPIX1, EPIX2 with both east and west feeds... though the EPIX2 has not been verified to actually have any feed by anyone.
> 
> No one knows what Dish is potentially going to pick up... but I hope they would pick up a unique EPIX2 feed before adding the West coast feeds.


Thanks for the update, I was under the impression that EPIX2 was the West coast feed, or Dish was adding the west coast feed. Looks like we will have to wait until it goes live to see what it really is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Thanks for the update, I was under the impression that EPIX2 was the West coast feed, or Dish was adding the west coast feed. Looks like we will have to wait until it goes live to see what it really is.


I can't even find where I read it... but I think it was in response to someone noticing that EPIX on Dish is actually named "EPIX1" in the EPG... and prompted someone to investigate further.

Curiously, the EPIX Web site doesn't mention EPIX2 or any East/West feeds... so I guess we'll find out when we find out.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

space86 said:


> The other DBS website claims, Epix is adding another Epix HD channel
> later this month to Dish
> 
> Hmmm... just a "west" feed or an actual different channel? Aside from local networks I really don't understand the point of separate feeds any more, with the advent of DVRs...
> ...


According to reports it is EPIX 2 with different programming from EPIX 1.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

EPIX2 has arrived on channel 381. Plus DIY and ID.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> According to reports it is EPIX 2 with different programming from EPIX 1.


What the Guide is showing so far, EPIX2 is a different Movie channel.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Son of Rambow is great.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> What the Guide is showing so far, EPIX2 is a different Movie channel.


And the guide is wrong again. I went to it expecting to see _Blue State_ and got _Frankie and Johnny_ instead.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Henry said:


> And the guide is wrong again. I went to it expecting to see _Blue State_ and got _Frankie and Johnny_ instead.


It took about a week for the Guide to be correct, with EPIX1? Still can't find EPIX 2 on Epix own website.
Granted the guide has updated now, and it looks like Epix2, really is a West feed. Lets see how accurate it is.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I think several weeks ago, in another forum, I asked what EPIX2 was and was told it was the west coast feed. It looks like it based upon what I have seen in the guide and no mention of other EPIX channels on the EPIX web site. Though, I would have expected them to call the channels EPIX-E and EPIX-W if this was a permanent arrangement. But, it may be that in teh not to distant future these may be two unique channels. At any rate, the idea that in the past couple months that EPIX1, EPXI2, Retrovision and Indievision were added is a great plus fro more movie choices. Throw in TCM-HD wide screen movies is a great plus. Maybe Fox Movie Channel may go HD in teh future; a plus. But, the big plus would be IFC in HD (too bad that won't happen any time soon).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I took about a week for the Guide to be correct, with EPIX1? Still can't find EPIX 2 on Epix own website.
> Granted the guide has updated now, and it looks like Epix2, really is a West feed. Lets see how accurate it is.


Yeah, I remember that. I'll wait to see if it gets corrected.

I haven't gone to the Epix website this morning but I did Google Epix2 and got nothing. Wiki doesn't mention it either. In fact, Wiki is saying that EpixHD will operate as a single channel. That said, I have no idea what Epix2 is unless it's what someone already asked about when the west coast feed was mentioned.

I did a side-by-side comparison of E1 and E2 and found that while the show times and sequences were different, both "channels" are showing basically the same stuff.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> I think several weeks ago, in another forum, I asked what EPIX2 was and was told it was the west coast feed. It looks like it based upon what I have seen in the guide and no mention of other EPIX channels on the EPIX web site. Though, I would have expected them to call the channels EPIX-E and EPIX-W if this was a permanent arrangement. But, it may be that in teh not to distant future these may be two unique channels. At any rate, the idea that in the past couple months that EPIX1, EPXI2, Retrovision and Indievision were added is a great plus fro more movie choices. Throw in TCM-HD wide screen movies is a great plus. Maybe Fox Movie Channel may go HD in teh future; a plus. But, the big plus would be IFC in HD (too bad that won't happen any time soon).


FoxMo has announced it will have an HD version in 2010. I don't see any news on exactly what part of 2010 or if anybody has signed up to carry it. 
FoxMo and IMC would make life complete, now that DIY has gone HD.

I just did a check switch and downloaded the new guide, Epix2 has updated out to 5-21, it mirrors Epix1 as a west coast feed. Will need to check in 3 hrs though to make sure its really playing the Butchers Wife. As the current, EPIX2 movie is clearly wrong at the moment, even with the new guide.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I can't even find where I read it... but I think it was in response to someone noticing that EPIX on Dish is actually named "EPIX1" in the EPG... and prompted someone to investigate further.
> 
> Curiously, the EPIX Web site doesn't mention EPIX2 or any East/West feeds... so I guess we'll find out when we find out.


Yesterday I was looking at STARZ'S site and I noticed all of their channels had HD symbols next to the names, except STARZ BLK & STARZ Cinema. It seems they're not in HD. By the way there's a MOVIEPLEX HD channel.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

EPIX 2 is clearly not EPIX W but that's what the guide lists this morning. I'll be surprised it this is corrected in less than two weeks. Meanwhile it makes the channel pretty useless since I have no idea what is really on it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BillJ said:


> EPIX 2 is clearly not EPIX W but that's what the guide lists this morning. I'll be surprised it this is corrected in less than two weeks. Meanwhile it makes the channel pretty useless since I have no idea what is really on it.


*+1*


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Would be nice if the guide data could be fixed for Epix2.

"Rough Magic" (Bridget Fonda) was on last evening and again this morning. I don't recall what the guide said last night but this morning it said "The Butcher's Wife".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just sent an email to Dish Quality as follows:


> Since Epix 2 was added to the Platinum lineup, accompanied with a PR fanfare, the program guide showing is for Epix 1 West. I assume others have pointed this out, but just in case I wanted to mention it as the channel is pretty much useless without a correct guide.
> 
> Also, the Epix web site does not include an Epix 2 schedule, something that Dish Network might want to point out to Studio 3 Partners LLC since I assume you're paying something for the channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BillJ said:


> EPIX 2 is clearly not EPIX W but that's what the guide lists this morning. I'll be surprised it this is corrected in less than two weeks. Meanwhile it makes the channel pretty useless since I have no idea what is really on it.


So let me get this straight. The Epix 2 that we see is not the Epix 2 on the EPG? IOW, the EPG is showing us the wrong channel?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Henry said:


> So let me get this straight. The Epix 2 that we see is not the Epix 2 on the EPG? IOW, the EPG is showing us the wrong channel?


Yep, the programming on Epix 1 West is listed even though we're actually seeing Epix 2 programming - completely different movies than shown in the guide.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yep, the programming on Epix 1 West is listed even though we're actually seeing Epix 2 programming - completely different movies than shown in the guide.


Wow ... more growing pains, eh?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I also sent a complaining message to Epix via their web site including pointing out that as a Dish subscriber I couldn't sign in to the web site. Here's what I got back from them:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for your interest in EpixHD.com! DISH is one of our newest partners, and you can check out EPIX on DISH if you tune to channel 380. While we work with DISH to provide full access to EpixHD.com, here is a free Invite Code, good for 30 days.
> 
> ...


The invite code is good for 30 days. Not that I'll watch movies via the interpipes.

Nothing back yet from Dish Quality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All those times when we wonder why Dish doesn't carry a channel on launch day... maybe EPIX2 is a good example of a channel that was launched before the kinks were out.

I could be wrong, but given the lack of info regarding EPIX2 on EPIX own Web site... I'm inclined to think that this is all on EPIX at the moment, in terms of not having proper EPG data available for a channel even they don't acknowledge exists.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> All those times when we wonder why Dish doesn't carry a channel on launch day... maybe EPIX2 is a good example of a channel that was launched before the kinks were out.
> 
> I could be wrong, but given the lack of info regarding EPIX2 on EPIX own Web site... I'm inclined to think that this is all on EPIX at the moment, in terms of not having proper EPG data available for a channel even they don't acknowledge exists.


Or it could be that Epix2's launch was premature on the part of Dish when the kinks weren't even out of Epix1 yet. The sudden launch of Epix2 to commemorate some Dish thing raises a flag with me. If Epix is acting like it got caught with its pants down, that's because they were ... but not necessarilly because *they* jumped the gun - IMHO of course.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Henry said:


> Or it could be that Epix2's launch was premature on the part of Dish when the kinks weren't even out of Epix1 yet. The sudden launch of Epix2 to commemorate some Dish thing raises a flag with me. If Epix is acting like it got caught with its pants down, that's because they were ... but not necessarilly because *they* jumped the gun - IMHO of course.


I doubt that DISH would carry a channel one minute before a contract allowed the channel to be carried. Or one minute after that contract expired (even if renewal was in negotiations).

There are three entities involved here: DISH provides the channels and information to us via the EPG, Tribune Media Services provides the program data to DISH (and any other provider that uses their services), and EPIX provides the data to TMS. Someone pointed to the wrong data.

It seems to be fixed now. Time to enjoy the content - now we know what it is.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> I doubt that DISH would carry a channel one minute before a contract allowed the channel to be carried. Or one minute after that contract expired (even if renewal was in negotiations).
> 
> There are three entities involved here: DISH provides the channels and information to us via the EPG, Tribune Media Services provides the program data to DISH (and any other provider that uses their services), and EPIX provides the data to TMS. Someone pointed to the wrong data.
> 
> It seems to be fixed now. Time to enjoy the content - now we know what it is.


Not exactly what I meant. I was speculating that Epix was forced by Dish to launch the channel. But it doesn't matter. It's all speculation anyway.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish Dish would add Epix to their Remote Access Guide -- I'd like to record Iron Man tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Henry said:


> Ok, Dish has responded and given me the option of working directly with my contact or going on line and using the chat feature. I have opted to stay with my contact, so my resolution might take longer.
> 
> However, I wouldn't want to delay your resolution to the problem, so I want to share the on line chat instructions with you so you can go there if you want:
> 
> ...


So the low audio on Epix didn't get fixed, and it's also migrated to Epix2. I fired off an email to Epix and got this real technical response:



"Epix" said:


> Hi again Henry-
> 
> Yes, we're aware of the issue, and working with DISH on fixing it as soon as we can. Until then, please pump up the volume!
> 
> ...


I've forwarded this to my technical contact at Dish informing them that Epix is now putting this ball in their court. :nono:


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

russ9 said:


> Son of Rambow is great.


Yeah, I really enjoyed that.

It's nice to see all of the exclusive movies now. The only nit I have to pick is that I wish they showed the movies in their OAR. I was watching the last Indiana Jones movie and the cropping of the sides to get the 2.35:1 film to fit in the 1.77:1 format was a bit distracting.

I know that most HD movie channels do fit films into a 1.77:1 format, but it really doesn't make much sense now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

backhoes said:


> OK. So EPIX has plans, eh? So glad the folks there are pro-active,
> but in my view their plans are bass-ackwards.
> 
> Before they turn on a second channel, it would be nice if they actually
> ...


I have a huge problem with EPIX'S sound. The music is really loud and the dialog is really soft. My hearing in my right ear is really bad. So therefore I will not watch EPIX anymore. I deleted all my EPIX DVR entries.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I have a huge problem with EPIX'S sound. The music is really loud and the dialog is really soft. My hearing in my right ear is really bad. So therefore I will not watch EPIX anymore. I deleted all my EPIX DVR entries.


I'm having the same audio issue, Paul. Check it from time to time. They're telling me they're aware of it and are trying to work with E* to resolve it. So whatever it is, it's not intended to be permament.


----------

